# Lamppost



## katsrevenge (Dec 19, 2015)

DSCN0341 by Kat Master, on Flickr

I'm slightly obsessed. Lamppost topper after a rain.


----------



## cdryden (Dec 20, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## timor (Dec 20, 2015)

I would like it. This is very informative picture, if I can say so. Everything is very sharp and contrasty. How about much smaller dof ? Enough only for the main subject of the shot ? To many elements to: post, building and tree. Maybe here is too much of the tree ? Tree and the building out of focus will still tell, that it is street, but the picture would be much more 3D, there would be depth. Then comes exposure, I think the lamp is a bit to dark, basically only contours. Half a stop more of exposure would bring better detail from the very dark areas.


----------



## katsrevenge (Dec 21, 2015)

Hmm.. you may be on to something.  I like the idea of out of focus background. Wouldn't cropping mess up the composition? I can see what you mean.. but not sure about it. 

One of the things that I liked about this one was the very dark and blacked out lamppost with the background and middle grounds getting lighter. I thought that worked well. Made a mundane thing interesting.


----------



## LilyBee (Dec 25, 2015)

I like the subject and the contrast but agree with second poster, there is too much in the pic to distract from that gorgeous post.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

Right church, wrong pew. What I mean is I like it but it needs something. Not much. I think if the background was more out of focus, but not too much. You should be able to understand what is back there but have it fall away more, focus-wise.


----------



## katsrevenge (Dec 25, 2015)

Very useful guys! I know I'll be taking more lamp photos... as I said, I'm slightly obsessed. I will try these things next time around.


----------



## timor (Dec 26, 2015)

katsrevenge said:


> Very useful guys! I know I'll be taking more lamp photos... as I said, I'm slightly obsessed. I will try these things next time around.


Ralph Gibson has good definition of how photography works: it takes unimportant object and surpasses it's presents.


----------



## zoomer (Dec 26, 2015)

timor said:


> Ralph Gibson has good definition of how photography works


Please link to the Ralph Gibson definition


----------



## katsrevenge (Dec 26, 2015)

I too am curious about this Ralph guy. I've bought a few books after reading recs on this site.. but they are by a John Hedgecoe.


----------



## timor (Dec 26, 2015)

zoomer said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Ralph Gibson has good definition of how photography works
> ...


I don't really remember exactly where I read this, but here is link to his interview, where he says the same in little different words
Ralph Gibson


----------



## zoomer (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow! Thanks.
I read the first few responses and I'm loving it already


----------



## timor (Dec 27, 2015)

Now something else about Ralph Gibson:
A Less Beautiful Ralph Gibson         |          The Online Darkroom


----------

